# sad side of rescue ...



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well up against all odds tonight, rescue girl has came in and gave birth today, sad news is 3 girls have flat chests, the rib cage is sticking out a lot, the only male has frogs legs, he is very flat with his legs sticking out, not sure what to do with this situation but I will try my best, do expect my next post to be a very sad post.

I detest byb, they only cause pain to people and the kittens born and of course the poor mum.:mad2:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh bless them all! Is she a young girlie? X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes between 6/7 months old, very frail herself but she only came in the other day so it was too late to spay her. Did think she would have problems in labour but she done that ok.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really feel for you. What a sad situation!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How sad, don't know what to say if things aren't looking good. Let's just hope.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh no, poor babies, poor mummy cat, this is so sad 

It's hard to believe that the mummy is still a kitten herself, poor girl, but what ever happens she's in the right place now.

I have no idea on what's in store for the kittens but just hope they're not suffering, I know you'll do what's best for them CC.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Another poor baby having babies - why can't people be more responsible and neuter their cats instead of causing heartbreak and leaving people like Catcooonz to pick up the pieces


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

very sad. poor young mum


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

This is really sad


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It is sad but hearing these reports really makes me bloody mad! What kind of world are we living in!:nonod: Hope all goes well for the little ones Catcoonz!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no! Doesn't sound good :sad:
At least mum is safe now and we all know you will do your utmost best for them CC. Sending hugs xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm with soozie on this, absolutely fuming that someone can allow a baby to get pregnant!!! 

Thankyou CC for being there for these babies. I'll keep everything crossed xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor mum and poor kittens 

I know you'll do what's best for them all CC, such a sad story.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still have the kittens with me, the male kitten can be saved as when he starts to walk we brace his legs then see what happens.

The other kittens we take each day, I don't think one is going to be with me for much longer, its a 50/50 case of do I sit and try to see what happens or do I let this kitten go, vet says lets wait which is what my heart says, but my head says let go.

None of them are suffering nor in pain and they have vet checks every Monday/Wednesday and Friday.

I guess the vet will know when the time is right.

we have the situation as at 6 weeks they may lose their fight, I just don't know what to do for the best, of course, a life is worth fighting for, I always believe that.


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

Must be heartbreaking for you, horrible situation but you are doing your best by them they are lucky to be in your care.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I makes me mad ...its no fun being preggers and giving birth. I have always been at the birth of any animals ie goats dogs as its your responsibility as an owner to help soothe and encourage.

I got my lovely Ivan from a single handed rescue in Leigh. I have to stop myself looking at the rescue sites and don't get me started on all the animals needing a new home on pets4homes.

I hope the little kits survive and poor mum recovers and doesn't have to go through it again xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can assure you all mum will be spayed asap.
I will try my hardest to get these kittens through but I don't hold out much hope.

Now handrearing them.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I can assure you all mum will be spayed asap.
> I will try my hardest to get these kittens through but I don't hold out much hope.
> 
> Now handrearing them.


Hope I didn't sound preachy..I knew you would get her spayed. I saw a young cat at Ivan's rescue last month. She was tiny and had a litter. Poor penny from the rescue had taken her from a house where the people were too out of it to notice or care. I could cry fir the pain and possible future hurt for the mother.

Keep up the great work x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I can assure you all mum will be spayed asap.
> I will try my hardest to get these kittens through but I don't hold out much hope.
> 
> Now handrearing them.


We know you will do your very best catcoonz! I do hope they make it! please keep us updated when you can! I really enjoy being a part of this forum but some days I come away from my computer and could just cry! or kick someone really hard!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I can assure you all mum will be spayed asap.
> I will try my hardest to get these kittens through but I don't hold out much hope.
> 
> Now handrearing them.


Without you they have no hope so anything you do is giving them a chance and thats all that can be asked. We will all be praying/wishing/keeping bits crossed for you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We are praying they will survive but if they don't, they will leave this world in loving hands which they wouldn't have done otherwise.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know nobody was preaching  we can keep praying for 2 of the girls, one tiny girl is not good.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for the poorly babies CC xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

We have everything crossed here for the poorly babies xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for the poorly babies xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree with everything other posters have said. Bless you CC for everything you're doing. If it wasn't for you, I dread to think what would have happened to these wee innocent darlings. It must take an enormous amount of courage, resilience and compassion to deal with these situations. I hope you can look after yourself and find the strength needed to get through this. Healing vibes to the babies and hugs to you. X


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wishing you all the best with these kittens. I have only ever seen kittens with FCKS twice. One I kept going for 17 days but he was completely flat as a pancake  The other was in someone else's litter and wasn't as bad and by 8 weeks you could barely tell, only if you knew it was there. So there is hope. Have you tried putting a toilet roll tube (or similar) round their middles. I was told that putting a splint like that takes the pressure off their lungs.

Good luck hun, you know where I am if you need me x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor babies and poor mum. Fingers crossed for them all xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The tubing doesn't work, kittens are too small and it keeps slipping, cant have it too tight as they can breathe properly, what a nightmare, vets everyday at the moment for them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Catcoonz...I don't know what to say other than I'm thinking about you. Stay strong and just know how much I admire what you are doing for those babies. Is there anything you need or want that could possibly help. (Even just a glass of wine for Catcoonz?)


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Poor babies. You're doing everything you possibly can for them. Hope you're eating/sleeping/looking after yourself too. 
Healing vibes to babies and hugs to you. X


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Poor little things, you're doing everything you can for them, at least they have a chance xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor little mites, sending best wishes to them and you, if anyone can help them pull through it is you. Take care of yourself too xxx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

How are these kitties? I know everything was stacked against them but I keep thinking of them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly I lost little Nancy at 4pm today.

RIP Beautiful Nancy. xxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is when rescue work can be so heart-breaking! Im sure she had every chance you could give her. Sometimes they are just too poorly to save. RIP little one x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very heartbreaking, the other 2 are very weak, once fed their heart rate goes too fast, over the past day it has got to the stage they pass out and I revive them with oxygen, sorry, I cant have these babies suffering and I have to let them go in peace.

The male kitten who has frogs legs will be fine, he has his legs braced next week and I do physio to strengthen them, he will be fine.
I will keep this one in memory of his sisters.

Not a trip I want to do but nature has taken it out of my hands now.

I am absolutely gutted. :crying:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Heartbroken too.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

:-( 

I know the chances were slim but you gave them a chance. Poor little things.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So sorry but I know you will do what's best but it just so sad! 

Sleep peacefully little ones.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very sad to hear this news CC, but it sounds as though their quality of life is not good the way they are. :crying:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's so sad, poor little babies.:sad:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry, you did everything possible for these poor babies 

Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Special Babies xxx

Nothing could have been done, we had already tried the tubes round them but sadly nothing was enough to save them.

Tried and failed against nature, now at peace playing at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this CC. Sending massive hugs to you at such a sad time xx


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

so sorry to hear this, you did everything you could


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry CC, bless you for everything you did to try and help them xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Words just can't convey how sad this is. Thank you for everything you've done for them. X


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have just caught up on this thread and I'm so sorry to read about the kits. After all the love and effort and care you gave them, you must feel wiped out and so very sad. But they lived their little lives with full tummies and warmth. And you cherished them. This counts for a lot CC. Big hugs. RIP little ones xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor kitties  RIP xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear this hun. You did everything you could for them and more but sadly as we know bad things happen. They are at peace now  Big hugs to you x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Heartbroken for you CC but you did absolutely everything you could to save these little babies. They knew love if only for a short time. RIP kittens xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP little sweeties... xxx I hope the little boy goes from strength to strength xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RIP little kittens.:sad:


----------

